# Das Lied von der Erde question



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

All right, everyone; don't crucify me for asking this, but I'm just curious. Has the alto part of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde ever been sung by a countertenor? I could see such a thing either being really good or really bad.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> All right, everyone; don't crucify me for asking this, but I'm just curious. Has the alto part of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde ever been sung by a countertenor? I could see such a thing either being really good or really bad.


SSSSHHHHHHH!!! Don't give anyone the idea!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps Roger Norrington would consider a recording with a countertenor and a pick-up baroque band just so he could annoy David Hurwitz even more than he already does.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Why? Just why?

But to answer your question, I have over 50 versions, including all kinds of permutations, but no countertenors. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

The only alteration ever made to the usual tenor/alto version as far as I'm aware is the tenor/baritone version that Mahler suggested as an alternative, but most people agree it doesn't work as well.

EDIT: Apart from one recording with Nott, where Jonas Kaufmann sings all 6 movements.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Why not a countertenor? These ridiculous things keep being tried by the novelty seekers. I mean, Covent Garden cast Cherubino as a countertenor when Mozart specifically meant it as a trouser role. No matter the guy looked ridiculously out of place being a man rather than a young teenage boy. It wouldn't surprise me if some maniac doesn't try it. Kaufmann sang all the songs on his ego trip, apparently unaware that Mahler's whole idea was a contrast of voices which is why the Alto / Tenor version works best.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The vocal range of a countertenor is n.a.d. the same as an alto or mezzo, so there's no reason why this work should be out of bounds.

That said, I don't have any great desire to hear it done with a countertenor. It'd have more than a tiny whiff of the gimmick to it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

MrMeatScience said:


> The only alteration ever made to the usual tenor/alto version as far as I'm aware is the tenor/baritone version that Mahler suggested as an alternative, but most people agree it doesn't work as well.
> 
> EDIT: Apart from one recording with Nott, where Jonas Kaufmann sings all 6 movements.


There's also a version on Oehms where the movements are sung by four different singers (soprano (3), alto (2+4), tenor (1+5), baritone (6)). It's interesting actually.


----------

